# Soy sauce



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone knoiw if you are allowed soy sauce if you are on the FOBMAPS diet. the ingredients are....malt vinegar(from Barley) spirot vinegar,molasses,sugar,anchoves,tamarind extract, onion,garlic,spice flavourings. Thanks all.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Definitely not. The Barley Malt, Onion, and Garlic could all be triggers. Also, most commercial Soy sauce is made with Wheat.A good alternative if you tolerate Soy is 'Braggs Liquid Aminos' which is made with just Soy and salt.


----------

